# Venghino, signori e signore, venghino!!!!



## marietto (27 Giugno 2018)

Ciao a tutti, avevo in progetto di rientrare con qualcosa di nuovo a breve, ma terapie e cose del genere hanno, in queste settimane, catturato abbastanza la mia attenzione, mi riprometto comunque un rientro full time, o quasi, a breve .

Oggi però è una giornata particolare, perchè il mio "piccolo" (un pò cresciuto, ormai, a dire il vero) ha fatto il suo esordio "vero",come disegnatore,  nel mondo editoriale...

Oggi in Francia, per i tipi di Casterman (storica editrice franco belga) è uscito "Churchill et moi".

Il libro è disponibile e ordinabile su Amazon (non ci offendiamo, se qualcuno fosse interessato... )

Un centinaio di tavole, io, seppur parte interesssata, credo che meriti...







Salutoni a tutti


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2018)

Daje


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2018)

Che meraviglia!
Accidenti mi tocca studiare francese?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2018)

Anche la copertina è sua?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, avevo in progetto di rientrare con qualcosa di nuovo a breve, ma terapie e cose del genere hanno, in queste settimane, catturato abbastanza la mia attenzione, mi riprometto comunque un rientro full time, o quasi, a breve .
> 
> Oggi però è una giornata particolare, perchè il mio "piccolo" (un pò cresciuto, ormai, a dire il vero) ha fatto il suo esordio "vero",come disegnatore,  nel mondo editoriale...
> 
> ...


uuhhuuu ma che bravooooo 

complimenti al giovane "marietto" !!!!!

ciaoooo


----------



## marietto (27 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la copertina è sua?


Si, si... gli ho fatto da modello per la mano...:mexican:


----------



## marietto (27 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che meraviglia!
> Accidenti mi tocca studiare francese?





perplesso ha detto:


> Daje





Fiammetta ha detto:


> uuhhuuu ma che bravooooo
> 
> complimenti al giovane "marietto" !!!!!
> 
> ciaoooo


Grazie a tutti 

Per il momento esiste solo in francese, magari arriveranno a fare qualche accordo con qualche editrice italiana, magari :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2018)

félicitations à l'auteur et aussi au modèle:singleeye:


----------



## marietto (2 Luglio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> félicitations à l'auteur et aussi au modèle:singleeye:


Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Grande!!!!!


----------



## marietto (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Grande!!!!!


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2018)

Bellissimo, complimenti.
Però mi permetto un piccolo appunto, in queste cose sono un po' rompiballe, doppiamente rompiballe direi  , per l'occhio e per la conoscenza di certi assetti.

L'amazzone sul cavallo cadrebbe perché non ha il baricentro centrato per quell'assetto. Gambe più indietro, busto e mani più avanti. Solo un piccolo consiglio


----------



## marietto (3 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bellissimo, complimenti.
> Però mi permetto un piccolo appunto, in queste cose sono un po' rompiballe, doppiamente rompiballe direi  , per l'occhio e per la conoscenza di certi assetti.
> 
> L'amazzone sul cavallo cadrebbe perché non ha il baricentro centrato per quell'assetto. Gambe più indietro, busto e mani più avanti. Solo un piccolo consiglio


Non saprei dirti... 

Quello che posso dire è che la copertina è un montaggio di due disegni differenti, operata dai grafici della casa editrice sulla base di numerose versioni proposte dal ragazzo, che mi riferisce di aver preso spunto da una foto...

Suppongo che abbiano badato più agli effetti scenici che non alla correttezza della parte relativa all’equitrazione...


----------



## Foglia (4 Luglio 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> Non saprei dirti...
> 
> Quello che posso dire è che la copertina è un montaggio di due disegni differenti, operata dai grafici della casa editrice sulla base di numerose versioni proposte dal ragazzo, che mi riferisce di aver preso spunto da una foto...
> 
> Suppongo che abbiano badato più agli effetti scenici che non alla correttezza della parte relativa all’equitrazione...


Quando riesco, posto qualche immagine. Così, solo come chiacchiera


----------



## MariLea (11 Luglio 2018)

Queste son soddisfazioni :up:
Bella mano il padre (per un verso) e bella mano il figlio...


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (13 Luglio 2018)

Bellissima la copertina, davvero. Che bravo!


----------



## marietto (17 Luglio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Queste son soddisfazioni :up:
> Bella mano il padre (per un verso) e bella mano il figlio...


Grazie, soprattutto per il figlio :up:



Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Bellissima la copertina, davvero. Che bravo!


Un bell'esordio...

Purtroppo abbiamo saputo oggi che lo sceneggiatore, piuttosto famoso nel settore, è deceduto nel week end,,,:triste:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie, soprattutto per il figlio :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo :unhappy:


----------



## marietto (19 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noooo :unhappy:


Lennon scriveva, nel testo di una canzone pubblicata poco prima della sua morte, che la vita è ciò che ti succede mentre sei impegnato a fare altri progetti... Mi sa che aveva ragione...

Sapevamo che aveva problemi di salute, piuttosto seri, ma non ci aspettavamo che le cose precipitassero così rapidamente... :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> Lennon scriveva, nel testo di una canzone pubblicata poco prima della sua morte, che la vita è ciò che ti succede mentre sei impegnato a fare altri progetti... Mi sa che aveva ragione...
> 
> Sapevamo che aveva problemi di salute, piuttosto seri, ma non ci aspettavamo che le cose precipitassero così rapidamente... :unhappy:


Aveva ragione John.
A volte anche sorprende positivamente.
Chissà...


----------

